

AOL Officially Worthless? - mrtron
http://news.wired.com/dynamic/stories/G/GOOGLE_AOL?SITE=WIRE&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2008-08-08-09-26-26

======
michael_dorfman
Wow, what an overstated headline. What the article actually suggests is that
Google may need to write down _some portion_ of the value of their investment
in AOL...

------
bullseye
Google is just publicly acknowledging what they and everyone else has known
for a while.

